# Broccoli and health benefits...



## oldcoot (May 16, 2003)

Carnivore, this one's for yoou!!

BERKELEY – Those seeking yet another reason to eat their veggies, take note. Researchers at the University of California, Berkeley, have found that a chemical produced when digesting such greens as broccoli and kale can stifle the growth of human prostate cancer cells. 


Additonally, a recent article stated that broccolli has proven to eliminate nematode activity in the soil - something previously attained only by the use of hichly toxic fumigants.  (They plowed under the remains of the plants after harvesting the flower buds).


----------



## carnivore (May 16, 2003)

so if the "chemical produced" while digesting that nasty stuff is so great, why can't i just drink a shot of the chemical every day?
I don't believe anything scientists say.  You can prove anything as long as you have a graph and a piechart.
Speaking of which, I just made my own graph.   It shows that 100% of carnivores say "broccolli sucks." 
 :P

PS.  All I really got out of that article is that broccolli is basically a "highly toxic fumigant"


----------



## oldcoot (May 16, 2003)

Your graph, Aaron, just like those you allude to, errs:  my dog, a 10 yr old,  110 lb carnivore, enjoys eating broccoli. 

 (And has neither prostate cancer nor nematodes!!)


----------

